# Possible 1 day a week depression and anxiety cure



## jasongitar1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Well before I explain this method, I just wanted to say I have suffered with severe anxiety, DP/DR, and depression for about 14 years since I was about 16 years old, about 2 years ago, I experienced anxiety so severe I thought I would never enjoy life ever again. I took every test, tried many medications, saw all the professionals, read every book I could get my hands on, although it all gave hope, I wasn't getting any dramatic results, until by accident I discovered this process. Because of a prior engagement I had to be up super early, when I was just starting to get between 6-8 hours of sleep per night, this particular night I only got 1-2 hours of sleep, well that day I started off so tired that I didn't even want to move, after about hour of a total zombie sleep like state, I started to wake up a little, feel kind of happy, no strange thoughts were entering my brain, very little anxiety, and although the DR wa still apparrent it didn't seem to have an effect on me emotionally, as the day progressed I was feeling better and better, I felt completely like my old self, I coudln't believe it, it was like instant magic, then ofcourse after that second wind and the night hours set in I got extremely tired then I passed out for a full nights sleep waking up to my old state of mind again the following day. I was so stoked though that I felt that good the day earlier that I did some research on the internet, I discovered that many doctors were using sleep deprivation as a useful tool in the treatment of depression. Here are a few links on it-

http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/con ... /149/2/159
http://www.webmd.com/content/article/19/1728_50585.htm
http://www.mentalhealth.com/mag1/p5m-dp05.html

There are many many links on this just by typing in sleep deprivation cure depression on a google search engine

Well sure enough I did this process (just sleep 1-2 hours 1 night per week) and it worked like a miracle drug. In fact it worked so well I went from never leaving the house or having any social contact which includes phone calls because my anxiety was so overbearing to trying this process and driving 4 hours to Las Vegas to successfully try out for American Idol. The downside is that for me personally it only lasts 1 day a week, once you go back to your normal sleeping habits or try doing this twice in a row, my brain chemistry returned to the same, and ofcourse sleep deprivation for too long is dangerous and may cause an array of other problems like insomina, which I am sure is a big problem amongst most of the anxiety ridden people on this forum. Also I would definitely consult a doctor before trying anything like this. In fact they may say it is the worst thing you could ever do, but if they don't believe you just print out one or two of the articles from the web links. I don't want to give anyone false hope and say this is going to work for you, I remember going to this forum about 2 years ago and trying all the remedies and just being completely dissapointed and broke, but hey after all this time I finally found something that actually truely works for me and it may help someone here is well. Lastly 2 things that I know made a big difference for me in getting this to work is the ability to get a full nights sleep for atleast a week or two before trying this process, like I said earlier, I am sure alot of the members on this forum probably struggle with insomnia and may only be sleeping 1-2 hours if that a night anyway, also the other thing which extremely helped was on the day you do this, keep yourself busy doing things you enjoy this will help you stay awake through that first dreadful hour of waking up and we all know the powers of distraction when dealing with anxiety, a big discovery for myself after studying the linden method. Well if anyone has any questions with this feel free to contact me [email protected] There are also a few other things that I have discovered that have allowed me to sustain a pretty good life, in the midst of all the anxiety, dp/dr, and depression that I would love to share. Hope you all have a wonderful week and sorry about all my spelling errors, hahahaha.

Jason


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Good to hear that somebody has found something which helps. There is a definate link between sleep and troublesome emotional states, there is a group of psychologists in the Uk who have identified that depression is largely caused by spending too long in the REM stage of sleep, which they call the emotional processing stage of sleep, so perhaps your problems are linked with too much REM sleep, if you are interested here is their web site http://www.clinical-depression.co.uk , if you are not depressed then skip most of the site but their study of sleep and depression is very interesting


----------



## jasongitar1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello Pablo, thanks for the reply and link, I looked through the entire site and didn't find the page you were talking about linking depression and REM sleep, but I will keep looking for it, sounds interesting.

Jason


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry i should have been a bit more specific, here are the main areas on the site which talks about sleep, dreaming and depression
http://www.clinical-depression.co.uk/de ... rticle.htm
http://www.clinical-depression.co.uk/Un ... anding.htm

It is a site for the general public and depressed people to read so it sums things up quite a lot rather than going into real detail about scientific studies but I am sure more info is available in appendix etc


----------

